# It's that time again...



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i'm so sorry for you loss, so fresh even though two years ago.... it shows the deep love you shared with your savannah. thoughts and prayers coming your way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Although the time for you has been long, for those waiting on the other side, it's like the blink of an eye. While the reunion at the bridge will be glorious... running your hands thru her fur and feeling her kisses, know that she is with you now, every moment..... just on silent paws. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Anniversaries like this are always hard ones. Look back on the good times.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

My heart goes out to you.... I'm looking for the words... other then.. know there are so many of us out there..we will never be alone. Even thou you feel alone. You have a family...

^Spark's^ first Wing Day Anniversary is March 30. I found this forum right before he passed away from Hemangiosarcoma also... Healthy happy Friday.. Lost him Monday afternoon... Took my legs right out from under me..no time to fight..no time to pray.. he was just gone..
http://1raregal-ivil.tripod.com/sparkandkittygirltogetherforever/id1.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwit*

Kwit

I am so sorry about Savannah, but I know she is playing with my dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry - my heart hurts for you. I cannot even imagine 2 years gone from my sweet puppy, Duke, but I know that day will come just as it has for you. Bitter sweet knowing they're playing and having a wonderful time and yet they're not doing it here. *sigh*

How I hate cancer!!!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry......anniversaries are very difficult.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are so tough, but it shows that the bond that we have with the ones we have lost remains as strong as ever, and will never fade

Run free Savanah and sleep softly


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Anniversaries are bittersweet....bitter because they are gone, sweet because we know they are pain free waiting at Rainbow Bridge. {{hugs}}


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Anniversaries are tough days... hugs..


----------

